

Ask HN: Startups/Businesses in China? What worked, what didn't? - ysh4u

I'm writing a research paper and need some personal experiences, anecdotes, opinions.<p>The topic is conducting business in China, especially for Americans working or starting a company in China, what things worked for you? What didn't?<p>What sort of business practices are unique to China? Cultural influences? Barriers to entry for foreign (i.e. American) businesses looking to expand into China?<p>What sort of obstacles have you come overcome? What were the biggest issues you had to deal with?<p>Thanks! Feel free to email me at ysh4u@virginia.edu
======
horofox
Do you mind making it public here after you gather enough experiences? I bet
that the hackers would be pleased to take a look at it.

